# ArcSoft Photo Impression 4



## cherrymoose (Feb 1, 2007)

I just bought a digital 'toy' camera, and it came with a CD to install the up loader. Also on the CD was something called "ArcSoft Photo Impression 4". I clicked on it, and it looks a lot like Photoshop. You can change the color, shade, layers, etc., as well as switch the picture to different lenses (ie; fisheye). Does anyone have this program, and do you know if it's free, or just a limited trial?


----------



## hammerette (Feb 3, 2007)

You have no idea how hard it is trying to find other users! 

I used to use it, came up with a few things from it.

It's good to mess about with! 

Oh and if it was on a disc like mine was (with a mini cam!), its free and not a trial!

Super!


----------

